# Pygmy breathing sounds congested



## Carmine (Sep 24, 2013)

It's not every time he breathes, but I'm hearing a bit of congestion. Our weather has been CRAZY in MD lately too. He seems fine other than that. He eats and runs around with the other goat just fine. Could this just be allergies? I'm not sure how long I should wait to see if he clears up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can always start with getting a temp. Give him some Vet Rx.


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Just went through that with mine but mine turned out to be a heart defect. I love the vet RX though. You can give benedryl and robatussin


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..get a temp 101.5-103.5 is normal range...if that looks good start with vetRX I like robotussen as well : )


----------



## Carmine (Sep 24, 2013)

His temp is 102 f I'll get some vet rx as well. Thanks everyone


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats a good temp..B complex is awesome too..a nice vitamin to support the sytem during stress or illness, even if its just slight congestion

Do keep a close watch to be sure it doesnt turn into anything else..signs to watch for are:
Off to him self
Off feed
tail tucked and back hunched
runny eyes and /or nose 
lethargic or depressed acting...
any or all of these are signs hes not well...
always start with the temp...this tells us alot...
Best wishes


----------



## Carmine (Sep 24, 2013)

So far he seems about the same. I gave him some VetRx and seemed to help the breathing. He has a small amount of eye goo, and his nose was runny the other day, but not today ( our weather has been really nuts ) Also, I can't quite tell what to make of his tucked tail. Sometimes it's tucked, but when he's eating or running around it's up. I got a second goat when my first passed away, but this goat is a different breed (not sure what kind) and she's a little bigger. Wasn't sure if his tail is tucked because she's dominant at times? They seem to get along fine, they cuddle, sleep together, head butt, and eat together. I appreciate all your help.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you tried the Benadryl?


----------



## Carmine (Sep 24, 2013)

Here's some pics, the black and white is the Pygmy, and the white/tan is?? I just took these pics a few min ago, as you can see the Pygmy tail is up now when they're playing, so not sure what to think when it's tucked. Can anyone inform me what kind of goat the tan one is? Is it an Saanen?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He has blue eyes so he is probably part Nigerian. How old is he?

Tail down doesn't necessarily mean anything. My girls don't always have their tails up. Tucked in means they keep it tight against their body.

I would try the Benadryl. If that doesn't work, he may have pneumonia. Two of my girls had pneumonia which was confirmed by a vet and they never had a temp above 103.5. So just because it is in the normal range, doesn't mean they can't have pneumonia.


----------

